# DI Sat' day night



## The Skiffer (Nov 13, 2010)

Once again another great DI sunset start, back about midnight with an Ol Salt friend of my dad's and his 10yr grandson on the C. Skiff with the new lights de-bugged(see other post). Not large flounder, passed over another 10 or so in the 12" range. He casted once for the 5 mullet, I couldn't get the boat turned in time for a full on "school shot". A very nice night out considering a SE wind.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

 looks like a good dinner to me


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Same night my buddy went wading, he claims he saw close to 40 and hit his limt, your post just supports his story.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

sweet. love flounder. congrats.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Nice


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Good eats for sure!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice catch.


----------



## eddierod2974 (Oct 17, 2011)

nice catch ! point me in the right direction sir. i would love to catch some flounder
the mullet look nice as well .


----------



## Cocahoe (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice catch.


----------

